# Anyone from Switzerland?



## Hugi

Is anyone here from Switzerland?

When yes,where from Switzerland.

I'm in the region of Zurich.


Phil


----------



## swissrob

yep i am in BS and ZH


----------



## SGraf

I'm in Zurich


----------



## Z____C

:buffer:


----------



## Z____C

I want to know what is the average salary of someone who polished cars and has over eight years of working experience and would like to work in Zurich?

:buffer::detailer:


----------

